# Long 445 stuck in gear



## tractornewbe (Nov 20, 2015)

Hello, I recently purchased a 1977 Long 445. This is the only tractor I have ever owned so I have very little knowledge. It runs great but after plowing my garden for a couple of hours, I shut it off and now the gear shifter is stuck. I checked the transmission dip stick and noticed the oil was white, so i knew it had water in it. I am going to drain and refill with new. Does anybody know how to get the shifter unstuck. I hope that i haven't damaged something by driving it that way. Any advise will be greatly appreciated. thanks for your time


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy tractornewbe,

Welcome aboard the tractor forum.

The old Fords and Masseys get stuck in gear due to wear in the shift mechanism, and I suspect that you have the same problem with your Long. 

Pull the transmission cover off and study the shift fork positions. One fork will be out of line with the others. Take a big screwdriver and push the fork to align with the others. Reinstall the cover and check that the shifter works OK.

Try to be very methodical when you shift with a worn shift mechanism. When you hustle the shift, there is a greater chance of a stuck gear.


----------



## tractornewbe (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks for the info.. Just making sure Im at the right place...your talking about the cover that is at the shifter, correct? Im still waiting on the owners manuel.. So im going in a little blind. Plus an amatuer doesnt help. thanks again, ill give it a try.


----------



## tractornewbe (Nov 20, 2015)

Hey, got it unstuck. Come to find out that there is a locking mechanism in 4th Gear. You have to pull back and to the left,then forward to get it free..Now, maybe you can help me with this one> When i drain the transmission, does that drain all the hydraulics? Someone tolld me since there was water present . to refill and add a gallon of diesel fuel and run it a while and drain and refill again, does this sound right? thanks again


----------

